# Stuffed Cod Fillets



## Juliev (Sep 14, 2004)

*For Psiguyy....*

Stuffed Cod Fillets:

Stuffing (recipe below)
1 lb cod fillets
1 tbsp margarine or butter melted

Lite lemon sauce (recipe below)

Prepare stuffing as directed in recipe.  Heat oven to 375°.  Spray 8" square baking dish wth no-stick cooking spray.  Spoon stuffing evenly over each fillet; carefully roll to enclose filling.  Secure each roll with toothpicks.  Place, seam side down, in sprayed dish; brush with melted butter.  Bake for 20 min or until fish flakes easily with fork.  Serve with lemon sauce.  4 servings.

Stuffing:

2 tsp butter
1/4 cup shredded carrot
1/4 cup chopped celery
2 tbsp finely chopped onion
1 tsp grated lemon peel
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp dried thyme
dash pepper
3 tbsp water
2 cups soft bread crumbs

Melt butter in med saucepan over med heat; add carrot, celery and onion.  Cook and stir until tender.  Remove from heat; stir in remaining ingredients.

Lite Lemon Sauce:

1 tbsp butter
1 tbsp flour
dash salt
dash white pepper
1/2 cup skim milk
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/4 tsp grated lemon peel

Melt butter in small saucepan.  Stir in flour, salt and pepper; cook over low heat until mixture is smooth and bubbly.  Gradually add milk.  Cook until mixture boils and thickens, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat; stir in lemon juice and lemon peel... makes 1/2 cup.


----------

